# Buying Dinar??



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

So as an investment I have been looking into Iraqi Dinars. Before the invasion the exchange rate was 3.5 US to 1 Dinar. Since the topple of saddam one of the first things done was a new central bank tied into the western banks since saddam refused IMF entry and was accepting gold for oil (one of the reasons for invasion I believe) and didn't want to accept western banks. So they produced new currency which is supposedly the hardest in the world to counterfeit and the initial exchange rate was 3000 Dinar to 1 dollar. It has since dropped down to 1100 to 1. Iraq has also recently left international sanctions fron the saddam regime and is available to sell oil at will. Combined with zero debt and more oil than the rest of the M.E. combined makes iraq a potential financial powerhouse. So looking at it from a speculator's point of view, the dinar is poised to make some serious gains in value compared to the dollar since the dollar appears to be in the final stages of collapse. As with all good NWO plans, bring one down and bring one up to replace it. 
As a side note, prior to the kuwait invasion by saddam the kuwaiti currency was around 3.50 dollars to 1 kuwaiti. During the saddam invasion it dropped to 10 kuwaiti to 1 dollar and now is back up to 3.50 to 1 again. My personal opinion is the dinar is poised for historic gains and since its is roughly 1000 to 1 you can have 1 million invested for only 1K. Now there may be currency manipulations but at this point in the game keeping all holdings in US dollars doesn't seem too wise.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.wealthdaily.com/articles/the-future-of-the-iraqi-dinar/4424
http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2013/aug/23/biz-bulletin-what-watch-foreign-currency-investmen/

I wouldn't touch it with your money.
Why not invest in PMs where you know the value is stable over the long term vs. fiat?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

If you can guarantee that the US, Britain and Isr won't counterfeit Dinars, you'll be capable of what our bank regulators won't even bother to do.

They allowed the LIBOR scandal to go on for decades, for example.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't feed myself and family dinner with Dinar. I'll pass...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

While I applaud any investment ideas people may come up with,especially when relating to a USD collapse, I would think that a more stable currency (read:country) would make more sense. Iraq doesnt seem to fit this category. Invision had suggested Yuan a while back, and given that they will presumably overtake the US as the largest economy and would therefore be a more likely reserve currency makes more sense for speculation purposes. I think it will be a looong time before Iraq becomes a 'stable' nation once again.
But hey, for $1k, might be worth a shot! I assume youre talking about taking possession of actual bills? I have an old bill with Saddam on it that his relative had brought back from the war.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah the Saddam photo is worthless. I have several different currencies including the dinar but NEVER invest more than you can afford to lose. That is why I have only $500 invested. If it bombs, I am not out much. If it comes in like they say it will, see ya later... LOL


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm rich in Vietnamese dhong. They've been talking correction for around 3 years, it's coming, but will it be before the collapse? Who knows. Less than $100 in US could finish off everything I need or want to do if it does happen.

It's all speculation. Besides, it makes a nice handout to people.


----------

